# 2020.04.14 - Trovoada na Amora (Seixal)



## windchill (15 Abr 2020 às 20:06)

Ontem (dia 14/Abr), confesso que me senti um pouco frustrado por não ter feito o meu habitual stormchasing, acima de tudo devido à fase de isolamento e contenção social que actualmente vivemos. O que é certo é que rapidamente me arrependi, pois apesar de tudo estava convencido que iria apanhar bastante aparato eléctrico a partir da minha varanda. e enganei-me.... os melhores raios ficaram quase todos fora do meu ângulo de visão, o que me deixou um pouco depressivo, confesso... 

Ainda assim, com a ajuda das minhas duas preciosas câmaras, consegui alguns (poucos) registos, que agora partilho e espero sinceramente que apreciem... 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iQK4bH]
	

2020.04.14 - 203332 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iQHmXc]
	

2020.04.14 - 203832 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iQK486]
	

2020.04.14 - 204306 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iQHmSH]
	

2020.04.14 - 205030 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iQK44U]
	

2020.04.14 - 205037 (NIKON D500) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iQHmPb]
	

2020.04.14 - 205430 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iQK3ZW]
	

2020.04.14 - 205440 (NIKON D500) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iQK3Yy]
	

2020.04.14 - 210152 (NIKON D500) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iQK3WV]
	

2020.04.14 - 224624 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## StormRic (15 Abr 2020 às 22:55)

Trabalho fabuloso, qualidade impecável, e se estes não são os melhores raios (segundo dizes) que podias ter captado, a tua perícia compensou perfeitamente. Mas claro que compreendo e conheço bem a frustração de que falas, embora isso não possa ser, de todo, deduzido destas imagens. Destaco em especial os dois registos das 20:54, esses fazem com certeza parte do que de melhor dizes que podias ter obtido.


----------



## RStorm (16 Abr 2020 às 11:07)

Mais uma reportagem fantástica e impecável  Parabéns!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Abr 2020 às 16:00)

Eu se tivesse conseguido essas fotos não sentir-me-ia nada frustrado  Mas para quem está habituado a poder sair de casa para ir aos melhores spots fotografar as tempestades, compreendo esse sentimento 

Mais uma vez fotografias magníficas, para (não) variar


----------



## windchill (19 Abr 2020 às 16:18)

Obrigado a todos


----------

